# Moca POE filter, does TA need one on the splitter too?



## permanentpress (Oct 31, 2003)

I am getting a Bolt to go with my premier which is already hooked up and hosting mocha. If I have one of these on the mainline in for POE: GLF-1002 MOCA® INPUT BLOCKING FILTER

Do I need another one on the splitter specifically to the tuning adapter _because there is one there already_ (Lpf-1002 Low Pass Moca Filter) and moca does work through house as well as a couple Ethernet shares.

I don't know if it got put in because we were troubleshooting the TA on initial install, or maybe the tech thought the moca would interfere with the tuning adapter? Thinking he put it in first then did the outside later and it got left.

Self installing this, and planning on using an old splitter to feed the second tuning adapter in the new room, but I don't have an extra filter if needed. Not sure the splitter will work yet so trying to minimize my experiments,

Once all working will rconfigure bolt to be moca host and premiere as client/whatever, if I am lucky that won't be another post.

Thanks.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

its recommended to have a POE filter in a few places: at the drop, in front of a tuning adapter, and in front of a cable modem. further, do not use the output on the tuning adapter and instead split the tivo directly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

With MoCA on your coax lines it is recommended to place a "protective" MoCA filter on the tuning adapter's input, to keep MoCA from interfering with the TA. (edit: Echoing the just prior post... with the coax to the TA and DVR split in order to connect to each directly, ideally capping the unused pass-through port on the TA with a 75-ohm terminator.)

And these "protective" MoCA filters serve a different function than the MoCA filter required at your cable provider's point-of-entry (PoE) to your home. (see here and here)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

permanentpress said:


> Self installing this, and planning on using an old splitter to feed the second tuning adapter in the new room, but I don't have an extra filter if needed. Not sure the splitter will work yet so trying to minimize my experiments,


See here.


----------



## permanentpress (Oct 31, 2003)

Awesome, I will hit up Cox Phx for an extra filter or try Best Buy in same lot if they squawk. Will it work without "maybe" in meantime? Since I have to give back an extra m card after install.

Was going to split before TA which fortunately is how first one is.

My splitter was probably from an old sat install and says 2 way 5-1000mhz on it, but if it fails me I will work from that list (or ask Cox) since my plan is to replace existing unit location with bolt, with new ta and card the cabling won't be different for that, just when I move the premiere to a fresh install to replace s3 I mostly used as OTA backup to record favorite shows in case cable/ta borked.

If splitter doesn't work I will check your linked list. That thread reminds me of my coax spaghetti network. Flat roof house, no Ethernet run. Ran one Ethernet cable between two rooms, so the router feeds a switch for several devices in my computer room including a moca adapter room actiontec. That brings the connection to all the coax in the house including main tv, where the premier has been ethernet+moca host, its Ethernet jack feeding a switch for: the tv, NAS, ps3, SlingPlayer, and a Blu-Ray. And streaming has been decent on any of them except the crappy YouTube implementation and slow Netflix loading on the premiere. Looking forward to faster Bolt hardware.

Every time I hear a truck I hope its FedEx....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

permanentpress said:


> Was going to split before TA which fortunately is how first one is.


The split is the most critical, since the TA's pass-through *doesn't* pass MoCA signals, at least not without severe loss.

Yes, hit up Cox. Their tuning adapter self-install kits (see here) are supposed to have all the bits you need, including the MoCA filter (and 2-way splitter).


> The tuning adapter self install kit includes:
> 
> 
> Tuning adapter
> ...


----------

